# mouth call help



## aa07512 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok guys, need some advice.. I had a mouth call several years ago that was made by BIlly white.  I think it was a double split v.. my question is who is making a raspy easy to blow call now adays.. I have tried a H.S strut and two primos.. Neither sound that great to me.... What are your suggestions..thanks.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 23, 2008)

aa07512 said:


> Ok guys, need some advice.. I had a mouth call several years ago that was made by BIlly white.  I think it was a double split v.. my question is who is making a raspy easy to blow call now adays.. I have tried a H.S strut and two primos.. Neither sound that great to me.... What are your suggestions..thanks.




every person blows a mouth call a little different, so it's hard to say what will sound right for you, but I find that some of the woodhaven calls are very raspy.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Jan 23, 2008)

woodhaven


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the Knight and Hale Moon Cutter and Triple Reed.  I like long frame calls.  Probably bc that's what I first learned on, but they also give you more control, IMO.


----------



## jonboy (Jan 24, 2008)

Gadget said:


> every person blows a mouth call a little different, so it's hard to say what will sound right for you, but I find that some of the woodhaven calls are very raspy.



Best calls on the market.Very versatile.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 24, 2008)

I have found the Woodhaven line very "hard" to operate, takes me a lot of air to get a decent sound out of them?  Just my thoughts, please don't sue me.

In my opinion I think the Legacy calls run much easier, less air to operate and I can call much softer, with good quality on them than any other.

Like Gadget alluded to, everyone will be a little different, the only sure fire way to know for sure is to spend a couple of thousand bucks on them like I did!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 24, 2008)

IMHO, there is no one "best" brand. 

Personal preference abounds.........

I use and endorse- 

Mark Adams calls

Legacy

Benny Briggs Calls


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 24, 2008)

*Diaphram Calls*

Send me a PM with your Contact Info. I will send you some Diaphrams and if you don't like them you owe me nothing! 

This offer should speak volume for the condidence I have in the Diaphrams that I offer.

They are all Hand made one at a time with the best materials available. Light Stretch. Multiple Reeds Calls are no longer a problem as these are by far the easiest Calls to use I have found!


----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2008)

agarr said:


> Benny Briggs Calls



I second that one.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2008)

The woodhaven Copperhead II is extremely raspy.  I'm gonna try various diaphrams this year, just made an order from Midwest (nothing but diaphrams).


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with DaddyPaul's comments about Woodhaven being hard to blow.  I have heard a lot of people say that the Woodhaven calls are hard for them to blow, too.  They do seem to take a lot of air to run.  Nobody sue me either.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 24, 2008)

I love the woodhavens..especially the Billy Yargus. It is deadly.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 24, 2008)

k&h 3 and 3.5 are raspy as is the cane creek cutter, 3 reed, split v.  there are many out there that will be plenty raspy, it just depends on which one you prefer.  certain calls just don't feel right in my mouth....however, the k&h's and the cane creeks do.  i'm sure you can find a very raspy call from cane creek, woodhaven, k&h, tom's teasers, hooks etc.   it's all personal preference.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jan 24, 2008)

Get Tommy Waltons Pro Series, I had the privledge of him sending me some of these when he finally finished them last year, they are very easy to blow and make superb turkey talk.
http://www.tomteasers.com/Page-5a.gif


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 24, 2008)

Jack Flynn said:


> Get Tommy Waltons Pro Series, I had the privledge of him sending me some of these when he finally finished them last year, they are very easy to blow and make superb turkey talk.
> http://www.tomteasers.com/Page-5a.gif




jay gregory did a little piece on tom's calls the other day.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Jan 24, 2008)

Try the "Lost Poult" by Cane Creek Calls.

I discovered this call about 6 years ago and it's all I use now.  Very, Very easy to blow.  Takes very little air pressure.  You can get raspy on it all you want.  Of course what works for one, may not work for others, but I've turned a lot of folks onto this call.

http://www.canecreekcalls.com


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 24, 2008)

*Mouth Calls that are hard to Blow!*

I feel that the reason that a lot of Production Mouth Calls are hard to blow and control is because they are being made by machine and not by hand. The machine seem to always stretch the call too tight and make it hard to Blow.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 24, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> I feel that the reason that a lot of Production Mouth Calls are hard to blow and control is because they are being made by machine and not by hand. The machine seem to always stretch the call too tight and make it hard to Blow.



I agree.  There is no comparison between mass-produced machine-made calls and true, hand-made custom calls.  It's like comparing apples to hand grenades, you can throw both of them, but they sure ain't the same.


----------



## jjmidget (Jan 24, 2008)

*woodhaven*

I am very new to calling but I found that the red wasp from woodhaven is triple reed v-cut and very raspy.Dont know if it is hard to blow because I have nothing to compare it to.All I know is that it sounds really good.Not a  bad price either.$10.00


----------



## Hoyt (Jan 25, 2008)

Woodhaven has been my favorite mouth calls the last few yrs. I ordered the pro series and stacked calls from Tom Teasers last night. If I can make them sound like the video on their site I'll like them too.


----------



## MKW (Jan 25, 2008)

*...*

I use Hooks diaphrams. I have tried about everything and I like Hooks best, specifically the Executioner and the Devastator. Very easy to blow and they sound great. I have heard some say that the tape is too small, but they are just right for me. If you feel the need to trim most mouth calls, Hooks calls should work for you. Their customer service is second to none. They ship very fast and the calls are very reasonably priced. Check'em out.
hookscalls.com

Mike


----------



## Cane_Creek (Jan 25, 2008)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I'm sure you will love them.  They are great running calls that are easy to blow and sound awesome.  Tommy, the guy who makes them, is a great guy to boot.  He sure does love to turkey hunt and make turkey calls.



I just listened to tomteasers mouth calls.... I didn't hear anything that was true sounding authentic turkey talk to me.   Sounded like a guy blowing a mouth call like everyone else.  I try and avoid those calls.  Not distinctive enough for me.  Then again I may run them differently than the fella in the video.  But I hate wasting money on mouth calls that end up in the trash.

I wasn't that impressed but that's my opinion.... I did like the sound of the friction call..


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

I have thought about getting a group together from here that would like the help and give a lesson or two. If you guys give me some good feedback I would probably go ahead and do it. 
I have solid creditials.  
Is there any way to say that and not come off kind of conceeded ?!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 25, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I have thought about getting a group together from here that would like the help and give a lesson or two. If you guys give me some good feedback I would probably go ahead and do it.
> I have solid creditials.
> Is there any way to say that and not come off kind of conceeded ?!



you're only conceited if you show up without your shirt on...


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you're only conceited if you show up without your shirt on...



   I would have the seminar/class it at my office in Norcross. I'd be in a suit.    (not my birthday)


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 25, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I would have the seminar/class it at my office in Norcross. I'd be in a suit.    (not my birthday)



Yes tell me more...?


----------



## jonboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Does any one on here know what mouth calls Michael Wadell uses?I love to hear him call.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

Take about an hour or two. I'll cover every sound on the mouthcall. For any people that already have a good handle on it I'll give you a phenominal cluck and purr.  Mostly though I would focus on just basic yelps and clucks and cutts.  How to pull air from your diaphram (not stomach) and proper calls and call placement/ air flow. I'd cover whatever you guys wanted the most work in. 
Suggestions??


----------



## jonboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey TurkeyManiac, what calls do you use?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

Dick and Chris Kirby  were  good friends of the family,  and I was Quaker Boy pro staff for a bit so I am partial to them. I like the Classic V and the classic V lite or World Champ. 
 I have some green ones that they sent to me that I dont know the name of. I killed my 3 last year with them though! 
It is strange. I use to buy calls in the store before and even though they are made by the same manufacturer and are the exact same style call. They blow completely different. 
I would go through 50 mouth calls to find just one that was tournament quality. It's weird.
You are gonna spend some $ to truly find one that is great. Consistantsy is the most difficult thing to find in a call.


----------



## jonboy (Jan 25, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Dick and Chris Kirby are good friend of the family,  and I was Quaker Boy pro staff for a bit so I am partial to them. I like the Classic V and the classic V lite or World Champ.
> I have some green ones that they sent to me that I dont know the name of.
> It is strange. I use to buy calls in the store before and even though they are made by the same manufacturer and are the exact same style call. They blow completely different.
> I would go through 50 mouth calls to find just one that was tournament quality. It's weird.
> You are gonna spend some $ to truly find one that is great. Consistantsy is the most difficult thing to find in a call.



I know exactly what you mean about the same 2 calls sounding different.It's hard to find a call with the high pitch low note and raspy high note.I love those.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

It's tough. When I was active in the calling circuts I would send my best of the best tournament calls to Quaker Boy. They would "mic" them. Which is a devise that does precise rubber distancing and tension measurment or something and they could make EXACT replicas of them for me for use in contests. Saves you alot of time testing calls!


----------



## Cane_Creek (Jan 25, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I would go through 50 mouth calls to find just one that was tournament quality. It's weird.
> You are gonna spend some $ to truly find one that is great. Consistantsy is the most difficult thing to find in a call.




I know what you mean I do the same thing...

Why don't we have an online mouth calling contest... Record yourself calling and post it.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> I know what you mean I do the same thing...
> 
> Why don't we have an online mouth calling contest... Record yourself calling and post it.




Way too complicated for me! 
I am leaning towards the BPS contest in March.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 25, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> I just listened to tomteasers mouth calls.... I didn't hear anything that was true sounding authentic turkey talk to me.   Sounded like a guy blowing a mouth call like everyone else.  I try and avoid those calls.  Not distinctive enough for me.  Then again I may run them differently than the fella in the video.  But I hate wasting money on mouth calls that end up in the trash.
> 
> I wasn't that impressed but that's my opinion.... I did like the sound of the friction call..



I respect your opinion but I don't know how you gathered that from what you heard.  His videos are shot inside so you will get the echo.  Order a few, I think you will be glad you did.


----------



## jonboy (Jan 25, 2008)

jonboy said:


> Does any one on here know what mouth calls Michael Wadell uses?I love to hear him call.



ttt


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 25, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Dick and Chris Kirby  were  good friends of the family,  and I was Quaker Boy pro staff for a bit so I am partial to them. I like the Classic V and the classic V lite or World Champ.
> I have some green ones that they sent to me that I dont know the name of. I killed my 3 last year with them though!
> It is strange. I use to buy calls in the store before and even though they are made by the same manufacturer and are the exact same style call. They blow completely different.
> I would go through 50 mouth calls to find just one that was tournament quality. It's weird.
> You are gonna spend some $ to truly find one that is great. Consistantsy is the most difficult thing to find in a call.



I've got a World Champ that I do like a lot.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I've got a World Champ that I do like a lot.



Good to hear. I think they make a great call for the beginer or mid range caller.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 25, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Take about an hour or two. I'll cover every sound on the mouthcall. For any people that already have a good handle on it I'll give you a phenominal cluck and purr.  Mostly though I would focus on just basic yelps and clucks and cutts.  How to pull air from your diaphram (not stomach) and proper calls and call placement/ air flow. I'd cover whatever you guys wanted the most work in.
> Suggestions??




Id like to hear/learn. Ima green turkeyhunter.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 25, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Id like to hear/learn. Ima green turkeyhunter.




No problem. We will see if we can get a group.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 25, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> No problem. We will see if we can get a group.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 25, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> I know what you mean I do the same thing...
> 
> Why don't we have an online mouth calling contest... Record yourself calling and post it.





 
How could that be judged?  I figured everybody would sound just like another guy blowing a mouth call.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to illustrate how "personal" mouth calls are, try this on for size.  

I was a pro staffer for Quaker Boy from 2000 or 2001 until December 15th of this year when I told Ernie Calandrelli that I wished to step down.  I don't think I ran a QB mouth call in the woods one time in the past 4 or 5 years?  I just never could run them worth a hoot for some reason?

For some reason I can run the stew out of a Legacy call, most any of them too.  And before you say it, no, I am not on Legacy's pro staff. 

I am going to "freelance" for a while.

You really just have to spend the money to try a bunch of them and hope you find one you like before you run out of money.


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 26, 2008)

thought i might add  one for you to try. Woodhaven calls are among the best production mouth calls i have ever used. try the "wasp" awsome call but any of the woodhaven cutters will work beyond your expectations. i have personally taken many ol longbeards with their line.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 27, 2008)

Brandon,
Reads like you got a good variety of suggestions about a new call.
Sue


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 27, 2008)

I just received a bunch of mouth calls from Midwest, thought I would try something different.  I bought a few Hooks and thought that they were too small, like they are made on youth frames.  I was told that they were made that way but thought I'd give em a try.  Also bought a few legacy calls (don't remember which ones).  Anyway, the ones I bought were extremely raspy.  I like raspy but I like to be able to control it, so far I can't with the ones I got.  But I will give them a chance, I know that sometimes even mouth calls have to be "broken in".


----------



## MKW (Jan 27, 2008)

*...*

David,
 Sorry that you didn't like the Hooks calls. They are small, but the frame is the same as any other diphram(unless you bought one of the youth calls) it's the tape that is smaller. If you were to call Scott at Hooks, he will gladly send you some calls with full-sized tape. They fit my mouth perfectly as they come, but I have heard several other people say that they are too small. To me, though, they are by far the best sounding diaphrams available. Everybody has a different shaped mouth and blows calls differently, so 2 people might sound different with the same call. But, if you find a Hooks that you like, the next one that you buy will sound just the same. I have found them to be very consistant.

Mike


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I'm going to keep working with them.  I usually trim the tape on a lot of mouth calls I buy, but the hooks I bought did not say they were youth models.  That's alright, you told me before I bought them that they were a little smaller than most calls.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Jan 28, 2008)

Gobble & Strut said:


> How could that be judged?  I figured everybody would sound just like another guy blowing a mouth call.



You might, but I would sound like a turkey, and only a turkey.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 28, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> You might, but I would sound like a turkey, and only a turkey.



 
That's funny,  I don't care who ya are. 

  Question:  You don't shoot the ones with beards, right??


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 28, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> I just listened to tomteasers mouth calls.... I didn't hear anything that was true sounding authentic turkey talk to me.   Sounded like a guy blowing a mouth call like everyone else.  I try and avoid those calls.  Not distinctive enough for me.  Then again I may run them differently than the fella in the video.  But I hate wasting money on mouth calls that end up in the trash.
> 
> I wasn't that impressed but that's my opinion.... I did like the sound of the friction call..






Gobble & Strut said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't hear what you wanted to in the mouth calls, but I'm glad to hear that you like the friction calls.  I guess it is a guy running a mouth call, but considering the video is made inside a metal shop building and we are listening to it in a condensed version on computer speakers, ............ well I guess it probably doesn't sound the same as it does in the woods.  I still thought it sounded pretty "distinctive" to me, but I do have a head cold and my ears are kind of stopped up right now.
> I do know that I have heard the calls run in person by Tommy (the guy in the video) as well as other people, and even though everybody has their own style of running calls and sounds different than the next guy, I thought they all sounded great.  But that's just my opinion and you know how opinions are ....... they are like teeth, everybody has them until one day they rot out if we don't take care of them.
> Tom Teasers will have a booth at Perry and in Atlanta if anyone wants to hear the calls in person.   I know that Tommy really likes meeting and talking to people, especially about turkey hunting.  He's just a good ole country boy that loves to turkey hunt.



I also watched the Video and I agree with Gobble and Strut. Taking into consideration that it is Recorded in a Metal Building (which will cause an echo, Concrete Floors and knowing the limitations that of a Computer Mike (Mono instead of Stereo) and Computer Speakers. I thought the Sound was pretty good! I have heard Tommy Walton play his Diaphrams at several shows and I think that they sound as good as if not better than any of those mentioned above! I also consider Tommy a freind as well as a Fellow Call Maker that is proud of what he builds and offers to the Public! 

Everyones ears hear sounds a little differently depending on what kinds of Turkey Sounds they have been exposed to in the woods and how their memory remembers them, their age, hearing loss due to age and exposure to loud nosies. Just because a call doesn't sound good to your ear does not mean that it is no good or won't call in Turkey!


----------



## MKW (Jan 28, 2008)

*...*

I agree that it is very difficult to tell anything about a diaphram with a recording of someone else blowing it. You really don't know how that call is gonna sound to until YOU blow it. And everybody is looking for a sound that is pleasing to them cause most any of them will kill turkeys. I can't begin to tell you how many diaphrams that I have bought that never made it home cause I threw them out of the truck window after just a few minutes. A lot of the suggestions that have been mentioned are on that list. It is not that expensive to search till you find one that you like.

Mike


----------



## aa07512 (Jan 28, 2008)

*So.....*

someone tell me this.. Where do you store you mouth calls.. Do you try to keep the reeds seperated so they dont stick together.. Or just leave them in the case and put them in you mouth and wet them up good before trying to use them.  Thanks.


----------



## MKW (Jan 28, 2008)

*...*

When I get home from hunting, I rinse my calls in cold water and put them in the freezer. Yes, the freezer. The water between the reeds freezes and the next day when I get to my hunting spot, the ice between the reeds has thawed and they are ready to go. Has worked for me.
Mike


----------



## rocket (Jan 28, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> Try the "Lost Poult" by Cane Creek Calls.
> 
> I discovered this call about 6 years ago and it's all I use now.  Very, Very easy to blow.  Takes very little air pressure.  You can get raspy on it all you want.  Of course what works for one, may not work for others, but I've turned a lot of folks onto this call.
> 
> http://www.canecreekcalls.com



Ordered me a lost poult yesterday.  I admit I'm not much of a "mouth kind of caller" since I've never found one I could work worth a dern.  
I'll post a report of this one after I give it a try.


----------



## gobbler1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lightning calls are the way to go!!!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 28, 2008)

I like how easy the Primos Sonic Dome series calls blow. They are great for guys like me that have trouble with many diaphrams. The plastic dome makes indexing the call in your mouth consistently very easy.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 29, 2008)

aa07512 said:


> someone tell me this.. Where do you store you mouth calls.. Do you try to keep the reeds seperated so they dont stick together.. Or just leave them in the case and put them in you mouth and wet them up good before trying to use them.  Thanks.



When I first get them I may put them in my mouth and use them for a little while. After that I take them and put them in straight Mouthwash (whatever flavor you prefer). I allow them to soak in the mouthwash for 1/2 Hour or more. I then take them out rinse them and separate the reeds with toothpicks or wire reed savers. I mix mouthwash and bottled water 50/50, place a sponge that I have cut round to fit a tupperware container and then wet the sponge in the container with this solution. I place all the Diaphrams on the sponge and put them in the refrigerator or the Freezer. This seems to keep them good for a very long time. 

When I am in the field, I will soak them in mouthwash and then rinse them with bottled water and separate the reeds until the next morning. These two methods seem to eliminate that nagging scratchy throat (from using Diaphrams that were not cleaned) that a lot of people get during Turkey Season.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Jan 29, 2008)

rocket said:


> Ordered me a lost poult yesterday.  I admit I'm not much of a "mouth kind of caller" since I've never found one I could work worth a dern.
> I'll post a report of this one after I give it a try.



I'm interested to hear how you like it.  What works for one may not work for another, but the majority of my friends who have tried it have made that call a permanent part of their arsenal.  For me it's the ONLY mouth call I use and carry with me.  I use to carry all kinds of calls, but now the only reason I wear a turkey vest is so I have a place to store the bird I'm hauling out of the woods, and carry toilet paper 

Remember these calls are hand made.  The sound will vary from call to call, so I usually order several at a time.  I also call Doug (the owner) directly to place my order because I have him cut my calls the way I like them.

Through experimenting I have found the best cut for me.  I just tell him "meduim cut, with a close set".  If you say those words to him, he will know what it means and where it came from.  Tell him Bill from Charleston sent you.

Also, place a piece of a flat toothpick between the reeds after use.  Before use, place the call in the side of your cheek with the toothpick still in it for a couple minutes.  This will allow moisture to get between the reeds, and the toothpick will come out easily and your ready to go.

By the way I do not work for Cane Creek Calls in anyway.

I'm using the Lost Poult in this video.  Towards the end I get a little loud and carried away   I wasn't hunting on this morning, just out messing with some birds down the street from my house, which is now condos.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=446660786682793118


----------



## potsticker (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep mine in a large pill bottle, in listerine. once removed, they are ready to strike a perfect note, sweet breath to boot. side note if a turkey gets close enough to smell your breath, you are eather asleep or let him get too close.


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 31, 2008)

MKW gave ya some good advise. try a few. if you dont like it , toss it. sooner or later youll find one that works  for you.  aIf box calls are yore thing i suggest a Lamar Williams box. they'll set you back a good "C" note in price but they are the closest thing i know of to a Neil Cost call. (which will set you back a morgage payment if you can find one.) Lamar is out of Stark ,Fla. Also... Last season i had the pleasure of spending several days hunting with Preston Pittman. He gave me several calls including a green slate from his call line. Cant remember the name but it slate in the top and Aluminum on the bottom. Probably the best sounding friction call i have ever heard. Good luck this season!


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 2, 2008)

How are these?

http://media.putfile.com/yelps-9


http://media.putfile.com/purr-14


----------



## aa07512 (Feb 2, 2008)

*clip*

Sounds good to me.. Looking forward to trying them....


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 2, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> I'm interested to hear how you like it.  What works for one may not work for another, but the majority of my friends who have tried it have made that call a permanent part of their arsenal.  For me it's the ONLY mouth call I use and carry with me.  I use to carry all kinds of calls, but now the only reason I wear a turkey vest is so I have a place to store the bird I'm hauling out of the woods, and carry toilet paper
> 
> Remember these calls are hand made.  The sound will vary from call to call, so I usually order several at a time.  I also call Doug (the owner) directly to place my order because I have him cut my calls the way I like them.
> 
> ...



I am glad that you like the Cane Creek Calls and have had good success using them! The call that you are calling a "Lost Poult" is a call that to my Knowledge was developed by Sadler McGraw (Champion Turkey Caller). A lot of people also call it the "Ghost Cut" because of the shape of the cutout on the top reed! There are several Call Makers and at least one company that I know that makes the "Ghost Cut" Call. This call was originally made to accel at maked with the "Ghost Cut" to accel at the Kee-Kee Run or Whistle depending on what part of the country you are  from. 

I do not agree with you that because these or any other call are Hand Made, that you should have to buy several calls to find one that works the way you want! If they are consistently put together, using the best material that are available, the Calls will be consistent from one call to another.  

Here is a picture of the call that I am talking about: This Call and the Call that Sadler McGraw perfected is made with Gray Latex that has a "Ghost Cut" on Top and Two Prophalactic Reeds set close together underneath the Ghost Cut.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 2, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> How are these?
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/yelps-9
> 
> ...



Sounds good as usual Steve.  

I've hunted with a few of his calls in the past and found them to be very consistent from call to call.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a hard time with woodhaven mouth calls as well but I know a bunch of people who like them...


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 2, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> I am glad that you like the Cane Creek Calls and have had good success using them! The call that you are calling a "Lost Poult" is a call that to my Knowledge was developed by Sadler McGraw (Champion Turkey Caller). A lot of people also call it the "Ghost Cut" because of the shape of the cutout on the top reed! There are several Call Makers and at least one company that I know that makes the "Ghost Cut" Call. This call was originally made to accel at maked with the "Ghost Cut" to accel at the Kee-Kee Run or Whistle depending on what part of the country you are  from.
> 
> I do not agree with you that because these or any other call are Hand Made, that you should have to buy several calls to find one that works the way you want! If they are consistently put together, using the best material that are available, the Calls will be consistent from one call to another.
> 
> Here is a picture of the call that I am talking about: This Call and the Call that Sadler McGraw perfected is made with Gray Latex that has a "Ghost Cut" on Top and Two Prophalactic Reeds set close together underneath the Ghost Cut.




I think you are right Tim.  I really like that cut.  Here is the one I use....

http://tomteasers.com/Merchant2/mer..._Code=TT&Product_Code=TT-13&Category_Code=DCB


BTW I agree wholeheartedly about calls not being consistent.  I just be danged if I am going to buy multiple calls to try and find one that sounds "right".  I only buy quality calls that I know are going to alike.  I look forward to meeting you in Atlanta in a few weeks.


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 2, 2008)

The ghost cut was in fact invented and perfected in PA by a custom call maker.....The true name of that cut is the KILLR CUT....Production companies coined the phrase" ghost cut" which I also use but its out of respect for the guy who actually invented the cut ....


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 3, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> The ghost cut was in fact invented and perfected in PA by a custom call maker.....The true name of that cut is the KILLR CUT....Production companies coined the phrase" ghost cut" which I also use but its out of respect for the guy who actually invented the cut ....



That is good Information. I have seen it called many different names also. Who is the Call Maker if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 3, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> That is good Information. I have seen it called many different names also. Who is the Call Maker if you don't mind me asking?



Doug LaBolle..Killr Calls..invented the cut in the mid 90's


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tbgator (Feb 4, 2008)

Try some of Mike Mayfield's Magnum Game mouth calls. Best rasp I've heard and cut with the best.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 4, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> How are these?
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/yelps-9
> 
> ...



What call you using here?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 4, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> How are these?
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/yelps-9
> 
> ...





Sounds good


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 4, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> What call you using here?



XT CALLS....Its called the HAVOC....I make it....Why do you ask?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 4, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> XT CALLS....Its called the HAVOC....I make it....Why do you ask?




because he's jealous and wants one too......


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 4, 2008)

Gadget said:


> because he's jealous and wants one too......


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 4, 2008)

Gadget said:


> because he's jealous and wants one too......



Was asking because the yelping doesn't sound like a mouth call.  Sounds like a friction call of some sort to me.  Since this is a mouth call help thread, I was wondering if it was a mouth call?  Regardless I think it sounds good, but was just wondering about the call that's all


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 4, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> Was asking because the yelping doesn't sound like a mouth call.  Sounds like a friction call of some sort to me.  Since this is a mouth call help thread, I was wondering if it was a mouth call?  Regardless I think it sounds good, but was just wondering about the call that's all



Its a mouth call......Split V cutter with thin latex....3 reeds...Thanks for the compliment.....


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 4, 2008)

heres my daughter at 15(shes 17 now)....Xtreme Kee call...

http://media.putfile.com/kee-93


----------



## dulaney22 (Feb 5, 2008)

Won't find any better mouth calls than the Xtreme's Steve makes . . . you really owe it to yourself to give 'em a try.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> heres my daughter at 15(shes 17 now)....Xtreme Kee call...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/kee-93




 she's off to great start, those calls are sounding good.


----------



## SHMELTON (Feb 7, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> Send me a PM with your Contact Info. I will send you some Diaphrams and if you don't like them you owe me nothing!
> 
> This offer should speak volume for the condidence I have in the Diaphrams that I offer.
> 
> They are all Hand made one at a time with the best materials available. Light Stretch. Multiple Reeds Calls are no longer a problem as these are by far the easiest Calls to use I have found!



I just got a pack of Tim's calls tuesday, they are great!  They are easy to blow, and sound very sweet.  I practiced with them so much last night the wife threatened to throw me out of the house if I didn't stop.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 7, 2008)

SHMELTONS_BOYS said:


> I just got a pack of Tim's calls tuesday, they are great!  They are easy to blow, and sound very sweet.  I practiced with them so much last night the wife threatened to throw me out of the house if I didn't stop.



same here..they are killer calls and Tim's to the door service cant be beat...I'm sitting here running the ghost cut at my desk as I type this....GREAT CALLS and I would highly reccomend anyone to contact rutandstrut and get some......


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 7, 2008)

Well everyone knows I am hooked on TomTeasers mouth calls.  He has many different models that are among my favorites.  He outdid himself with the new pro-series calls this year.  They are PURE turkey and worth every penny.

Now that you are curious.....

http://www.tomteasers.com


You won't regret it.


----------

